# 136€ sparen: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K16 - i5-6600K, GTX 960, 240-GB-SSD, 16 GB RAM [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *136€ sparen: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K16 - i5-6600K, GTX 960, 240-GB-SSD, 16 GB RAM [Anzeige]*

					Derzeit bietet im PCGH-PC-Sortiment kein anderer PC ein so gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wie der brandneue Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K16. Alle Infos zum neuen Aktions-PC erfahren Sie in diesem Artikel.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *136€ sparen: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K16 - i5-6600K, GTX 960, 240-GB-SSD, 16 GB RAM [Anzeige]*


----------



## mad-onion (13. März 2016)

*AW: 136€ sparen: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K16 - i5-6600K, GTX 960, 240-GB-SSD, 16 GB RAM [Anzeige]*

Eigentlich schon ein ganz nettes System, allerdings hätte ich echt nicht damit gerechnet, dass ausgerechnet PCGH eine BX200 in einen PC integriert. 
Die Teile sind Blender, nach ein paar Minuten in der Schreibleistung "langsamer als HDDs"
Nein, das habe ich mir nicht zusammengereimt, das ist klare Erkenntnis aus einem Testfazit von Golem.de, dort heisst es:


> ...Wir hatten allerdings nicht damit gerechnet, dass die BX200-Modelle  nach wenigen Minuten auf magere 75 MByte pro Sekunde einbrechen. Diese Werte sind  geringer als eine heutige Festplatte mit 7.200 Umdrehungen pro Minute  erreicht. Anders ausgedrückt: Wird beispielsweise ein 50 GByte großer  Spieleordner von der HDD auf die SSD kopiert, stellt letztere und nicht  die Festplatte das limitierende Element dar...


Der Autor dest Tests ist pikanterweise sogar der ehrenwerte Marc-Sauter, ehemaliger Redakeur der PCGH und sicher vielen Lesern hier auch noch bekannt!!
Mit diesen Fakten ist sicher auch das PCGH-Team, sowie Alternate vertraut. Gerade deswegen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum man nicht 10-20€ mehr in die Hand nimmt und eine vernünftige SSD in den Rechner setzt. 
Laut Geizhals kostet den Endkunden im Einzelhandel eine gleich große Samsung SSD 850 Evo gerade einmal 12 € mehr, liefert aber eine deutlich bessere Leistung ab. 
Wird nicht hier im Forum immer wieder davor gewarnt, am falschen Ende zu sparen? Warum schmeisst man dann nicht gleich noch 1333er Rams mit rein, nach dem Motto "Hauptsache 16GB"? 
Sorry, aber: CrucialBX200=EpicFail


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (14. März 2016)

*AW: 136€ sparen: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K16 - i5-6600K, GTX 960, 240-GB-SSD, 16 GB RAM [Anzeige]*

Jetzt mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen 



mad-onion schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon ein ganz nettes System, allerdings hätte ich echt nicht damit gerechnet, dass ausgerechnet PCGH eine BX200 in einen PC integriert.
> Die Teile sind Blender, nach ein paar Minuten in der Schreibleistung "langsamer als HDDs"
> Nein, das habe ich mir nicht zusammengereimt, das ist klare Erkenntnis aus einem Testfazit von Golem.de, dort heisst es:
> 
> Der Autor dest Tests ist pikanterweise sogar der ehrenwerte Marc-Sauter, ehemaliger Redakeur der PCGH und sicher vielen Lesern hier auch noch bekannt!!



Finde ich nicht pikant. Denn er hat Recht, auch mit dem Teil des Absatzes, den du nicht zitiert hast:



> Im Alltag dürfte das in der Zielgruppe der BX200 nur wenige bis keine Nutzer einschränken, wenn Spiele per Steam oder von der Disc installiert oder ein paar Urlaubsfotos verschoben werden. Die Lesegeschwindigkeit der BX200 fällt hoch genug aus und die Latenz ist gering, weswegen Anwendungen viel flotter starten und Spiele deutlich zügiger laden als von einer Festplatte. Als Systemlaufwerk für das Betriebssystem ist die BX200-Reihe daher sehr gut geeignet.



Der Punkt mit einer jeden SSD ist, dass die Unterschiede zwischen schnellen und langsamen Modellen meist recht klein sind. Vorgänge wie das zitierte Beispiel, in dem 50 GB kopiert werden, kommen im Alltag nur sehr selten vor. Zumal die HDD auch bei langsamen SSDs schnell zur Bremse wird, wenn eine Vielzahl von kleinen Dateien kopiert werden müssen. Denn der SSD-Vorteil basiert in weiten Teilen auf der IOPS-Leistung des Laufwerks, nicht auf ihrer sequenziellen Schreib-/Leseleistung. Da muss sich auch die BX200 nicht vor Festplatten verstecken.  Und da nur wenige bei einer SSD Aufpreise von 20 bis 30 Prozent im Kauf nehmen, um dadurch pro Monat vielleicht eine Handvoll Minuten an Zeitersparnis zu erreichen, haben wir uns für die preiswerte Lösung entschieden.

Dein (richtiger) Einwand zur Samsung SSD 850 Evo, die in der Tat ein schnelleres Laufwerk darstellt, kommt hier leider nicht zu tragen, da Alternate beim Zusammenstellen der PCs die Produkte nicht beim günstigsten in Geizhals gelisteten Händler kauft. . Und bei Alternate ist die SSD 850 Evo nun mal leider etwas teurer.


----------



## Vipaah11 (15. März 2016)

*AW: 136€ sparen: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K16 - i5-6600K, GTX 960, 240-GB-SSD, 16 GB RAM [Anzeige]*

Für einen Fertig-PC gut.


----------



## AlienHunter2014 (7. April 2016)

*AW: 136€ sparen: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K16 - i5-6600K, GTX 960, 240-GB-SSD, 16 GB RAM [Anzeige]*

Der PC ist wirklich nicht uninteressant, da ich nicht mehr selber zusammenbau. 
Was mich allerdings sehr unsicher macht sind die vielen Berichte über Defekte Skylake CPU´s wegen zu hohem Anpressdruck und ob die GTX960 sich für mich lohnen würde.
Da ich ja noch mit einem Phenom II X6 1055T und einer Radeon HD 7870 Ghz Edition OC von Sapphire fahre!
Da wird die mehrleistung wohl nur bei der CPU liegen!

Das Gehäuse ist aber mal echt Klasse! Macht echt was her und gefällt mir von allen die Ihr sonst so verwendet bis jetzt am besten!

Was mir allerdings  aufgefallen ist, das verbaute MSI Mainboard und den Noctua findet man nicht bei Alternate. Und zur Auswahl im PC Konfigurator stehen meist noch weniger Teile zur Auswahl!
Wie lange gilt denn das Angebot?

Wird der PC mit Montiertem CPU Kühler geliefert oder muss man hier wieder selbst ran?


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (10. April 2016)

*AW: 136€ sparen: Alternate/PCGH Oster-PC 2K16 - i5-6600K, GTX 960, 240-GB-SSD, 16 GB RAM [Anzeige]*

Der PC wird komplett  fertig gebaut geliefert 
Hier kannst dir einen Aussuchen:
ALTERNATE.de - Apple, Notebook, PC und Technik gunstig kaufen

Die werden wohl abwarten wie die Aktion ankommt bevor sie entscheiden wie lange die geht


----------

